# Rabbit ate yoga mat!??



## Cleo.beo (May 11, 2019)

last night Cleo ate a hole out of my yoga mat about a fist size worth this was over 12 hours ago now and she was eating and drinking around 10 am I change her litter box to keep an eye on her movements since she has not made a movement in her box but had made about four that she’s ate (they were quite runny) she hasn’t been drinking much water which freaks me out cause she loves water. The problem is I can’t afford a vet because I didn’t get paid yesterday like I was supposed to idk what to do and I’m quite scared any suggestions


----------



## Cleo.beo (May 11, 2019)

May I add that I’ve been using a dropper to manually give her water just so she doesn’t get dehydrated she has been taking it that way but will not take it from bottle or bowl


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2019)

If she stops eating, drinking, and pooping then there's no choice but to get her to the vet. Otherwise I would keep a close eye on her and see that she is eating mostly grass hay(any variety, preferably a medium to coarse cut), as this will help push the gut contents through the best.


----------



## Cleo.beo (May 11, 2019)

JBun said:


> If she stops eating, drinking, and pooping then there's no choice but to get her to the vet. Otherwise I would keep a close eye on her and see that she is eating mostly grass hay(any variety, preferably a medium to coarse cut), as this will help push the gut contents through the best.


She has been eating on and off and still hasn’t made much bowel movements the ones she has made have been pretty soft I’ve cut back on pellets and the few I gave her were mixed with water. She’s mainly eating Timothy hay and lettuce


----------



## Cleo.beo (May 11, 2019)

Cleo.beo said:


> She has been eating on and off and still hasn’t made much bowel movements the ones she has made have been pretty soft I’ve cut back on pellets and the few I gave her were mixed with water. She’s mainly eating Timothy hay and lettuce





JBun said:


> If she stops eating, drinking, and pooping then there's no choice but to get her to the vet. Otherwise I would keep a close eye on her and see that she is eating mostly grass hay(any variety, preferably a medium to coarse cut), as this will help push the gut contents through the best.


I’d say she’s had about 20 poops since 10 it is now 2:30 I had her running around outside quite a bit though too


----------



## Miffythebun (May 11, 2019)

Just keep an eye on her! Don’t worry too much my bun eats EVERYTHING my walls, carpet, yoga mats.. Anything he gets his hands on and he’s fine just catch them doing it early, stop them and monitor them but my buns just passed everything normally x


----------



## Cleo.beo (May 13, 2019)

Miffythebun said:


> Just keep an eye on her! Don’t worry too much my bun eats EVERYTHING my walls, carpet, yoga mats.. Anything he gets his hands on and he’s fine just catch them doing it early, stop them and monitor them but my buns just passed everything normally x


Thank you since she has pooped lots more not as much as I’d wish to see but the important thing is she is eating and making movements. She eats lots of thing she should too and never gets ill I think she saw me stressed leasing her to be stressed I was told by my vet on the phone I can give her small drops of olive oil via a dropper and since has down so much better


----------



## Imbrium (May 14, 2019)

As long as she's pooping, it's not a full blockage... and as long as she's eating as well, things are going in the right direction. Encourage lots of hay and water ingestion (you might cut back on or even eliminate pellets to encourage this). Leafy greens can also provide roughage and moisture. Is the lettuce you're feeding iceburg or some sort of darker lettuce? Iceburg is a big no-no (no nutritional value and can cause diarrhea) but other lettuces are ok. Most veggies from this list of leafy greens that she's had before is a good choice (I wouldn't introduce any new veggies until she's back to normal).

Cilantro tends to be especially good in terms of being soothing to the tummy and not high in oxalic acid AND not cruciferous (gas-causing). I would avoid cruciferous stuff like kale, turnip/mustard/collard greens until she's back to normal, just because gas can be problematic for rabbits and it's best to avoid any chance of compounding the situation.


----------

